# Castle - new tonight?



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like Castle is on tonight and it's a new one?  I hope I was reading the guide correctly, it got me all happy!!


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, Castle is new tonight!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, with Alyssa Milano.  I've got it on autotune so I don't forget.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay castle!


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

And next week's looks REALLY good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

xianfox said:


> And next week's looks REALLY good.


Definitely. It was so good to see a new episode.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just finished reading Heat Wave and now I get to top it off with a new Castle but I have to wait 2 more hours .
I found something to get me through


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nathan is drool worthy is he not...


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Just finished watching the new Castle - okay, I just love that show!!  It is so well written and the interaction between the detectives and Castle just cracks me up!  And I definitely saw a vulnerable side to Beckett...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No spoilers!!!!!  (Some of us have it saved on TiVo. . . . .  .)


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Ann, I'm sorry if you thought my comments were moving into the realm of 'spoilers' (which is completely understandable after I read what I wrote!).  My comments were about the show in general.  Every show has such good writing and the chemistry between all the police detectives and Castle is always so enjoyable.  And I love the way that Beckett is portrayed.  She's such a strong woman, but she has that vulnerable side that is surprising at times, considering all that she has seen in her line of work.  The chemistry between Castle and Beckett alone is amazing.  Kind of a 'do they or don't they' like each other.  Every week that I watch I want their relationship to progress (I'll admit I'm a sap for happy endings), but then I think back to the show Moonlighting and what happened once the main characters got together.  The tension keeps things moving along, I guess.  I'm just so glad it's back on, I've missed it!  The book is on my wish list...I think I'll break down and buy it next month.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> Just finished watching the new Castle - okay, I just love that show!! It is so well written and the interaction between the detectives and Castle just cracks me up! And I definitely saw a vulnerable side to Beckett...


One thing (among many) that I like about the show is the two backup detectives (collectively "Roach" in the book) aren't treated like idiotic losers. They contribute to the investigation and they provide a foil for Beckett and Castle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> Ann, I'm sorry if you thought my comments were moving into the realm of 'spoilers' (which is completely understandable after I read what I wrote!). My comments were about the show in general.


No worries! I didn't see any spoilers. . . .but did want to remind folks to be careful what they post because some of us haven't watched it! . . . . I'll probably do that as soon as I finish checking out what happened around here all day. . .

re: spoilers. In case not everyone is aware: you can block out text using [spoiler ] (without the space) in front of the text and [/spoiler ] (again, without the space) at the end. Forum members can read the blocked text by holding the cursor over the visible black box. This will allow some level of discussion without accidentally letting any cats out of any bags. 



Spoiler



made you look! see how easy.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

My 26-year old son gave me the first season DVDs for Christmas and we watched the entire season that weekend.    We both enjoyed them - me for the second time and him for the first.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Gertie:  I agree with you about the two other detectives!


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> re: spoilers. In case not everyone is aware: you can block out text using [spoiler ] (without the space) in front of the text and [/spoiler ] (again, without the space) at the end. Forum members can read the blocked text by holding the cursor over the visible black box. This will allow some level of discussion without accidentally letting any cats out of any bags.


Thanks, that's good to know as I'm allergic to cats.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got to watch it yesterday. . . . I actually didn't think it was one of the better ones, but it did have it's charms. . . .well, we all know what the main charm is. . . . . . . . .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Just thought it was time for a small update here... summer break doesn't mean we forget Castle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I miss Castle.  Thanks for the bump.


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

well at least we finally have BURN NOTICE!!!
and Trueblood starts in SEVEN more days ARGH


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

CASTLE FTW!!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm glad someone bumped this thread, I wasn't on KB in January and didn't know there were other Castle fans.  I'm so bummed it's gone for the summer! And that season ending!  Aaargh!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

SandyLu562 said:


> well at least we finally have BURN NOTICE!!!
> 
> 
> Cobbie said:
> ...


I love both of those. Royal Pains isn't quite as good, but I watch that one too. I also like White Collar and Leverage. I'm just glad USA network and others are smart enough to put good, new shows on in the summer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't think I ever saw Leverage. . . .there's a new one starting in July about a girl CIA agent I think. . . .

I also love Eureka which should come back in a month or so. . . . .

I have to say, I really like this trend of a 'summer season' which has shows you might actually want to watch instead of nothing but tired reruns. . . . .


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I love Eureka.  It's been so long I'd forgotten about it.


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

I am in Australia and I love love love Castle.  We just go the season finale to Season 2, have recorded it on my IQ (like TiVo).

And....I so can't wait for Burn Notice to return here - we love Mikey and I really want to know what happens to him...and I want Trueblood to start again.  

We are a bit behind you guys here, we seem to get the finales a couple of months after you unless something is fast tracked, like Lost.

Oh and I am glad I am not the only one that thinks that Nathan is just as cute as!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Burn Notice fans - there's a new show on Fox from the creator of Burn Notice.  It's called "The Good Guys" and the pilot was good enough that we'll keep watching.  Reminiscent of Burn Notice with the funny lines, but set in Dallas with a young cop partnered with an older one who's only still on the force because he "saved the governor's son" years ago.  We enjoyed it - will see how it plays out over time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Burn Notice fans - there's a new show on Fox from the creator of Burn Notice. It's called "The Good Guys" and the pilot was good enough that we'll keep watching. Reminiscent of Burn Notice with the funny lines, but set in Dallas with a young cop partnered with an older one who's only still on the force because he "saved the governor's son" years ago. We enjoyed it - will see how it plays out over time.


I watched the first episode of that. . . . .haven't quite made up my mind about it, but it's queued up in the TiVo to record. . . . didn't seem quite as crisp as Burn Notice though I do quite like Bradley Whitford and I'm more than willing to give Tom Hanks' son a chance. . . .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

First 2 episodes of Good Guys are up on Hulu... I'm gonna watch them after breakfast.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think this thread needs to get back on topic - that topic being Nathan Fillion, I mean Castle










No, I mean Nathan Fillion


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

imallbs said:


> I think this thread needs to get back on topic - that topic being Nathan Fillion, I mean Castle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice way to re-direct. Yowza!


----------

